# kratzspuren im illsustrator



## mabella (6. Juni 2008)

hey

ich würde im illustrator gerne die optik einer schnell gemachten stiftzeichnung nachahmen. zum schluss soll das ganze wie zerkratzt aussehen.
ich will nicht dass die linien so clean und exakt sind, sich aber trotzdem um buchstaben legen.
also man hat einen buchstaben und fährt mit einem stift etwas manisch sehr oft die kontur entlang. dann ensteht eine schöne struktur mit überlagerungen und so weiter. kann man sowas im illustrator überhaupt erreichen?


----------



## ink (6. Juni 2008)

Moin
Du kannst es über nen Pinsel bewerkstelligen.
Nach allem einmal auf Multipilzieren stellen (dann gibt es auch die Überlagerung)

mfg


----------

